# Best Fullfillment Service to print this design



## Forgotten Faith (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, i have this design of a PNAU shirt for a band that is from Sydney, Aus and want to get about 10 printed for me and my mates. its a pretty full on design and was wondering what place would be the best to get it done. i understand that it almost would definately have to be digitally printed cause it contains alot of colour. 
so does anyone know how good the quality is for digital prints?? this is the design i want to get done, thanks guys! i love this place

http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08243/pnau_t-shirt_design213.jpg


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

One question. Do you have permission from the band to use their name and/or logo? If not, then you and any printer who produced these shirts could be sued for trademark/copyright infringement.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Forgotten Faith said:


> Hi, i have this design of a PNAU shirt for a band that is from Sydney, Aus and want to get about 10 printed for me and my mates. its a pretty full on design and was wondering what place would be the best to get it done. i understand that it almost would definately have to be digitally printed cause it contains alot of colour.
> so does anyone know how good the quality is for digital prints?? this is the design i want to get done, thanks guys! i love this place
> 
> http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08243/pnau_t-shirt_design213.jpg


I don't know of any of the major fulfillment companies that will print that large on the t-shirts.

Taglessthreads.com does jumbo printing, but I don't think they offer "fulfillment".

"fulfillment" means warehousing, order processing, sometime ecommerce store hosting and payment processing. Is that what you mean when asking about a fulfillment company?

You will need permission from the band to get those t-shirts printed by a third party service. A printer can't make money printing someone else's band name without permission.


----------

